# Halfmoon Plakat M x Crowntail F



## BettaFishBreeder

Hey Everyone!

This is my first time breeding without using the Thai Way so Wish me luck!

The Father is a Halfmoon Plakat, Silver and red.

The Mother is a Whitish Crowntail.

I am using a 10 gallon tank, with no gravel, i keep the water at 82 F.

I have been letting the Bettas see eachother for about an hour a day, giving them brine shrimp, and feeding them baby fruit flies i catch around my house for the past week. I am putting the bettas together tonight in the tank, and releasing the female once the bubble nest is complete.

I'm exited to see the outcome!


----------



## cheylillymama

Pretty fish!
What will that cross make? Half sun, I think it's called? Can't wait to see updates.


----------



## Kiara1125

OMG! That look like my female, Iridium!



Anyways, I think some of the fry will come out with a broken dragonscale pattern, like this. [my blue dragon combtail female, Apocalyptica]




Hopefully the fry will turn out beautifully! Post pics!

BTW, you have a red platinum dragon and a marble female. Trust me, her scales will change. Iridium went from being almost all white on her body to having a lot of blue patches.


----------



## Darth

The male looks good enough but the female is not what I would ever think of spawning also, it would be advisable to get a good HM Plakat female from some one culling or even aquabid..when spawning CT with anything other than ct a lot of mish mash fish will be the outcome and then they will be hard to get rid of, please do not spawn for the sake of doing it rather, set a goal when spawning.


----------



## BettaFishBreeder

Thanks Kiara! I hope so too as The Dragon scaled is beautiful!

Darth: I know what im doing, and i am doing it just to do it. Because it's fun. And things i think are fun i dont do just for the money. And my goal is for the fish to live.


----------



## Kiara1125

Good for you for achieving what you want! I hope you get some beautiful, healthy babies.  show quality isn't everything ...


----------



## whatsupyall

BettaFishBreeder said:


> Thanks Kiara! I hope so too as The Dragon scaled is beautiful!
> 
> Darth: I know what im doing, and i am doing it just to do it. Because it's fun. And things i think are fun i dont do just for the money. And my goal is for the fish to live.


+1


----------



## bettafishlover101

I love your male! My next spawn is going to be a HM boy, and a CT girl  I don't care about "show quality" either, I just love the look of HalfSun betta's  Giving the little fries life, and watching them grow up is priceless, so I don't breed for the money  

Good luck with your spawn! I can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## lillyandquigly

I think what Darth is trying to say by saying what they're saying is that a lot of bettas bred like that might not sell, and then they're going to end up on shelves their whole lives. It's not good for the fish :| It's your fish though, do what you want, good luck


----------



## Kiara1125

Well, if you know people, then they'll go quickly. Plus, if you take them to a lfs that only has VTs like mine, then they'll sell quickly. If they get in a CT or a HM then they sell that day or the next. You just need to know people and places. I would also try to keep them in containers or divided tanks myself and put up adds in places. At least then they have top quality care for by you and you know that they won't die on a shelf. Plus, you could get a better price for them if you sell them to people yourself. You won't make as much as a fish store, but you'll most certainly get more money than them giving you less than a dollar per betta.


----------

